# "Circle of Friends" der etwas andere Weg nach Pandaria



## Nimrath (15. September 2012)

*Helden von Azeroth!
Ein neues Land wurde entdeckt, so hört man. Sein Name ist Pandaria. 
Eine neue Kultur, geheimnisvolle Gefahren, verwegene Abenteuer. 
Der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz verschärft sich, sagen die Späher. 
Garrosh erhebt Besitzansprüche in Kalimdor, was der Allianz gar nicht gefällt. 
Es wird Krieg geben, schlimmen Krieg und wir werden zu den Waffen gerufen. 
Das schlafende Azeroth wird erwachen. Schon  sehr bald..*

Besorgt schaut der alte Druide Nimrath in die Runde seiner Kameraden im Heimattal des Circle of Friends auf Teldrassil. 
Noch waren sie nicht vollzählig. Manche waren noch auf der Reise, im verdienten Urlaub, oder bei ihren Familien.  
Doch einige waren verschwunden. Das Sommerloch, das verfluchte Sommerloch und der endende Kataklysmus hat sie verschlungen und nicht mehr herausgegeben. Ob sie jemals den Weg zurück finden?  _„Nicht allen hat die Sommerpause gefallen&#147;. _dachte er. 
Doch einige der „Alten&#147; waren schon wieder da. Wobei alt nicht nur auf Ihre Mitgliedschaft im Circle bezogen war.  
Graue Schläfen zeugten davon das der Kreis der Kameraden dem reiferen Alter näher  war als der Jugend. 
Viel hat man gemeinsam unternommen, harte Zeiten erlebt und viele schöne unvergessene Momente.

Mehr als 5 Jahre brennt das Lagerfeuer des Circle nun schon und erst vor wenigen Tagen saßen die Kameraden - real - in froher Runde beim diesjährigem Gildentreffen zusammen.  Ließen einige der vielen schönen gemeinsamen ingame Stunden noch einmal Revue passieren und schon stehen die mutigen Pixel Helden  wieder gemeinsam am wärmenden Circle-Lagerfeuer. _„Schön, eine solche Gemeinschaft zu haben&#147;_, dachte er.

Doch weniger sind es geworden. Das letzte Addon hat seinen Tribut gefordert. _„Ungestüme Jugend&#147;_ murmelte er vor sich hin. 
Nie geht es ihnen schnell genug und schnell ist ihre Geduld am Ende und es zieht sie in die Ferne. _„Wie es ihnen wohl geht?&#147;_ _„Nett waren sie, doch sooooo ungeduldig&#147;_  sagte der alte Shamane Tankara neben ihm, als wenn er in seinen Gedanken lesen könnte. 
_„Vielleicht liegt es auch an uns?&#147;_ erwiderte Nimrath, mit traurigem Blick. _„Vielleicht sind unsere „Werte&#147;,  nicht mehr up to date und  Hilfsbereitschaft, Einsatz & Verbundenheit nicht mehr zeitgemäß im modernen WoW?&#147;_ 
_„Vielleicht stirbt unsere „alte&#147; Art zu spielen aus&#147;_  fügte er für sich in Gedanken hinzu.
_"Vielleicht sind es auch unsere Kampfkünste, die nur noch für ein gutes Mittelmaß gereichen&#147; _ sagte die Magierin Ella, ständig bemüht ihr Optimum zu geben. _
„Es ist unsere wiperessistens&#147;_ rief der Jäger Satanta während er gerade seinen Wolf ein saftiges Stück Fleisch zuwarf. 
_„Einen Abend zu wipen und beim nächsten Mal trotzdem  wieder motiviert dabei zu sein, ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache&#147;.
Heute muß alles schnell gehn_„
_"Aber nicht mit uns, wir mögen es eher gemütlich." "Wir verzeihen die Fehler und helfen sich zu verbessern." 
"Man muß sich nur ein wenig bemühen und mit Engagement und Herz dabei sein". 
"Dann machen wir es auch 3,4 und zum 5ten Mal - so lange bis es klappt&#147;, _hörte man aus den Reihen.

_„…...so ungeduldig sind manche&#147;_ schüttelte der Shamane den Kopf, _„und am Ende wird ja doch alles gut&#147;._
_„Sollen die Bosse doch kommen&#147;_  rief die freche übermütige  Kriegerin Patrosi. 
_„Mir ist wichtig, mich auf meine Kameraden verlassen zu können. Sie sind für mich da und ich für sie&#147;._
_„Alter Druidenbaum, wenn du mich am Leben hälst und ihr Jungs und Mädels euch einspielst, dann werdet ihr schon sehn. 
Schliesslich waren auch wir bei Todesschwinges Todestanz dabei. Auch wenn es ein bissl gedauert hat&#147;._

Der alte Druide schaute rüber zur ewig verspielten Eule, die aufgeregt mit den Flügel schlug und in den Kreis der weiteren Kameraden und Kameradinnen. Ein paar Wenige haderten noch mit sich, doch die Meisten nickten zustimmend und voller Zuversicht. 
Doch was ist, wenn die Gefahren in Pandaria zu zahlreich sind und wir  noch zu Wenige um sie zu meistern, oder finden sich dort draußen Mitstreiter die mit uns in Kameradschaft ins Abenteuer Pandaria ziehen wollen?

Nimrath schaut auf die freien Plätze am Circle - Lagerfeuer. Liebevolle verzierte Decken  von versierten Hordefrauen in unzähligen Stunden hergestellt, lagen dort sauber und ordentlich.
Sie strahlen Gemütlichkeit aus und Wärme. Wärme die nicht nur vom knisternden Feuer ausgeht, sondern von der Freundlichkeit der Kameraden, der Herzlichkeit der Kameradinnen und dem wohligen Gefühl von Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaft.

*Unbekannter Freund.
Vielleicht ist es ja genau das was du suchst. Eine Decke am Lagerfeuer der Freundschaft und einen ganzen Content den es erfolgreich zu bestreiten gilt. 
Der mit oder auch vielleicht auch wegen uns etwas lustiger, nicht ganz einfach, aber abwechslungsreich, freundlich und spannend sein kann. 
„Verrückte&#147; etwas angeraute, total liebenswürdige Kameraden und Kameradinnen die mitten im Leben stehn warten auf dich, in einer Atmosphäre dessen Wohlfühlfaktor du aktiv mit gestalten kannst. Gehörst du auch zu der selten gewordenen Art von Spielern die vielleicht genau davon etwas mehr wollen?

Dann schau doch einfach mal vorbei, im Heimattal des Circle of Friends auf Teldrassil. Komm uns einfach besuchen unter www.circle.forumieren.de und wir  quatschen ein wenig im TS. In der Kuschelecke, am Lagerfeuer oder in der Feierabendrunde. *

...und sollte mal keiner da sein, hinterlasse uns einfach eine Nachricht und wir melden uns bei dir, garantiert   

*Wir freuen uns auf dich* 

Dein

- Circle of Friends -

  (PVE - Teldrassil)


----------



## Nimrath (18. September 2012)

*räusper*

Tja wie soll ich es sagen. *schluck* Wir waren gestern ein wenig spazieren. So in der Gegend von Theramore und tja wisst ihr, vieleicht etwas übermütig und ausgelassen und jetzt is.....*räusper* bisschen was kaputt gegangen von....von diesem Theramore. 
Vielleicht kann man es ja wieder kleben?

Tut uns auch ganz dolle Leid *ganzliebschau*

LG

Nimrath


----------



## korfi (19. September 2012)

/push


----------



## korfi (24. September 2012)

/push


----------



## sharthakan (24. September 2012)

Ein Brief-Greif ist nach Durotan unterwegs, werter Nimrath


----------



## Nimrath (25. September 2012)

Hallo Sharthakan,

der Greif war seinem Ziel nahe, doch beim Scharmützel über Theramore verzeih es ihm, verlor er seine Nachricht.
Daher entschuldige meine späte Antwort. Ein Bote ist schon zu dir unterwegs.

Mit "hordentlichen" Grüßen

Nimrath


----------



## sharthakan (25. September 2012)

Nimrath schrieb:


> Hallo Sharthakan,
> 
> der Greif war seinem Ziel nahe, doch beim Scharmützel über Theramore verzeih es ihm, verlor er seine Nachricht.
> Daher entschuldige meine späte Antwort. Ein Bote ist schon zu dir unterwegs.
> ...



War ja klar dass der Vogel nicht "Stosszeiten-tauglich" ist 
Ich muss die Post-Gesellschaft wechseln.

Dankend erwarte ich deinen "Vogel"


----------



## Nimrath (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo werte Mitstreiter,

der Circle ist erfolgreich im Jadewald angekommen und erkundet fleißig Pandaria.
Wir durften erfreulicherweise einige neue Kameraden in unserem Kreis willkommen heißen und würden 
noch den einen oder anderen warmen Lagerfeuerplatz im Kreis der Freundschaft an nette Kameraden vergeben. 

Mit besten Grüßen

Nimrath


----------



## Nimrath (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben,

an dieser Stelle mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an all die netten Worte & Bewerbungen in unserem Forum.

Vielen Dank.

LG

Nimrath

Edit:
Hallo meine Lieben.

Niemand konnte damit rechnen das aufgrund unserer Suche so viele nette Kameraden und Kameradinnen in soooo kurzer Zeit zu uns finden. Daher möchten wir unseren neuen Mitgliedern, nun erst einmal die Möglichkeit geben sich bei uns einzuleben. Ihr Plätzchen am Feuer der Freundschaft zu finden und uns allen die Möglichkeit zusammen zu wachsen.

Ich danke allen die so nett auf unseren Post reagiert haben, alle mit denen ich mit unterhalten durfte, die den Weg zu uns gewagt haben und allen die uns bei der Suche unterstützt haben. Insbesonders der kleinen/großen Nachtelfe Thiri :-).

Ich wünsche uns & euch ein tolles Addon Pandaria, das uns hoffentlich lange lange Freude bringt, eine schöne Zeit und viele interessante Stunden.

Bis bald

Liebe Grüße

Nimrath


----------



## Nimrath (21. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Teldrassiler,

ich wurde letztes gefragt ob wir eine große Rollenspielgilde sind, weil unsere Texte oft Geschichten enthalten.

Nein meine Lieben. Wir sind keine Rollenspielgilde und groß sind wir ganz und gar nicht

Wir halten unser Gilde nach dem Motto "klein aber fein" und bestehen aus ca. 15 bis 25 aktiven Spielern.  Wir haben in der Vergangenheit oft feststellt, dass mit zunehmender Größe auch die Anonymität wächst. Das wollen wir nicht. Wir mögen es, Mitspieler zu haben, die wir gut kennen. Wir mögen es, wenn unser im Grunde genommen sehr einsamer Platz vor unserem Monitor durch die Nähe, die in unserer Gemeinschaft herrscht, einfach viel weniger einsam ist. Wir mögen es, wenn wir uns einloggen und das Gefühl haben, Freunde zu besuchen,.... und sei es in diesem Fall auch nur am virtuellen gemeinsamen Lagerfeuer.
Damit es nicht ganz &#8222;virtuell&#8220; ist, nennen wir einen TS3-Server unser eigen, auf dem vom ernsthaften Gespräch über vollkommen haltlosen Unsinn, bis zum gemeinsamen Schweigen alle Varianten der verbalen Kommunikation zu finden sind. Ähnliches gilt für unser Gildenforum, in dem neben vielen gildenrelevanten Inhalten, Informationen über WoW eine Menge nicht ganz ernst zunehmender Sachen wie z.B. unsere Gildenzeitung und andere Dinge die zum herzhaftem Lachen einladen zu lesen ist.

Wer sind denn diese Circles und was machen die denn so?

Hmmm, wenn ich jetzt &#8222;alte Säcke&#8220; sage, dann springen mir die Kameraden ins Genick. Vielleicht trifft es &#8222;engagierte alte WoW Säcke mit einem Hang anderen Engagierten eine helfende Hand zu reichen&#8220; eher &#61514;
Zum einen machen wir im Endcontent gemeinsam die Instanzen & Szenarien von Pandaria unsicher und farmen uns Punkte für Equip und natürlich den für uns unverzichtbaren Spaß,&#8230; wobei wiederum letzerer ganz klar im Vordergrund steht. Wir ziehen zusammen durch alte 5er- und Raidinstanzen, machen zusammen die die nervign lfr´s und Dailies, weils gemeinsam einfach einfacher und entspannter ist &#61514; sammeln Ruf und Erfolge und verkloppen mit viel Freude Bosse, die in der Vergangenheit zu stark für viele von uns waren.

Und nicht zuletzt rücken wir am Wochenende und unter der Woche arbeitnehmerfreundlich mit unserem gildeneigenen Raid den Raidbossen in Pandaria zu Leibe. Dabei gibt viele Gilden, die viel viel weiter sind und wahrscheinlich unsere bescheidenen Erfolge belächeln, aber wir sind stolz darauf, das unsere kleine Gruppe sich Boss für Boss ihre Lorbeeren selber verdient und mit viel Spaß und Motivation und gegenseitiger Unterstützung im Kontent voranschreitet.

Ihr werden euch fragen, warum wir denn Leute suchen wenn alles so gut läuft?
Dieses blöde Reallife is Schuld &#61514; oder kurz gesagt, das geht bei uns immer vor und Lebenssituationen ändern sich nun mal oder man hat einfach mal eine Weile neben WoW sehr viel zu tun. Daher finden sich nicht immer Gruppen, die gemeinsam die oben angesprochenen Aktivitäten bestreiten können.  
Aber wir wissen, dass da draußen, in der anonymer werdenden Welt von Azeroth, noch viele einsame Seelen wandern, die ähnlich denken wie wir und wenn ihr Lust habt die Geschichte des Circles mit uns gemeinsam als ein Teil von ihm weiter zu erzählen, dann klopft doch bei uns an. www.circle.forumieren.de . Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.

Ich würde mich sehr freun

Euer Nimrath


----------



## Nimrath (28. April 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

es ist mal wieder Zeit für en wöchentlichen Pushel.
Ihr wisst schon, damit man nicht ins Bodenlose sinkt.

Da unser Mainpriester in seinen Zweitjob als heilende Hand auf der Enterprise Brücke begonnen hat
und unser Lieblingstaschendiebschurke nu die Aufgabe des Türsteher bei einer bekannten schweizer Bank meistern muß
(damit das schwarze Geld nicht plötzlich weiß wird), könnten wir Unterstützung wirklich gebrauchen.

Die Aufnahmevoraussetzungen sind nach wie vor relativ einfach : "alt, bisschen verrückt und WoW begeistert?....... dann bitte hier unterschreiben:www.circle.forumieren.de 

LG

Euer Nimrath


----------



## assgar (28. April 2013)

Huhu Nimrath,

ich verfolge eure Threats nunmehr schon seit einiger Zeit.Woran liegt es das euch Member in größerer Zahl nach einiger Zeit immer wieder verlassen?Deine Texte hier, wie im offiziellen WoW-Forum lesen sich immer sehr interessant und vor allem so anders als der Rest der Suchenden Gilden deshalb meine Frage.Richtige Wohlfühlatmosphäre verläßt man doch nicht wenn es so ist wie du schreibst.

LG

Assgar


----------



## Nimrath (30. April 2013)

Hallo Assgar,

vielen Dank für das Kompliment.

Das ist wirklich eine komplexe Frage die du mir dort stellst, aber ich versuche sie gern zu beantworten.

Der Circle ist eine sehr alte Traditionsgilde auf Teldrassil. Das Mitglieder eine Gilde verlassen, resultiert oftmals in meiner Erfahrung aus mehreren Gründen.
1. WIR machen was falsch.
   Das tun wir - definitiv - Wir sind z. B. wie ein alter Stein der Neuem viel zu wenig aufgeschlossen ist. Da müssen wir dran arbeiten   
2. Man findet doch nicht was man gesucht hat
   Oftmals geht das was man erhofft hat aus der Vorstellung zu lesen, doch nicht in Erfüllung, oder es fehlt was, was man anders
   gewohnt ist. Auch ist es oft so, das es der "letzte" Versuch war, weil man sehr viel Entäuschungen hinter sich hat, aber man nach
   kurzer Zeit merkt. Eigentlich hat man schon mit WoW angeschlossen und hört nach kurzer Zeit auf.
3. Es passt einfach nicht zusammen
   Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft die fast jedem die Möglichkeit gibt, zu uns zu kommen und sich den Circle "intern" anzuschaun.
   Allerdings gibt es Dinge die wir z.B. nicht bieten können. wie z.B schneller Progress, PvP usw. und andere die wir total toll
   finden, aber vielleicht nicht bekommen. Wie Aktivität, Zuverlässigkeit usw. Das  dividiert sich dann relativ schnell auseinander.

Um deine Frage nun aber abschliessend zu beantworten, denke ich das es leider relativ "normal" geworden ist, das WoW viel anonymer, schnellebiger und oberflächlicher geworden ist. Da fährt ein altes traditionelles Mutterschiff wie der Circle in sehr turbolentem Gewässer und wir tun uns schwer damit, uns sich diesem neuen Zeitgeist anzupassen. Wir sind halt, da hast du recht - meist etwas anders - und legen mehr Wert auf diese "alten Werte" als auf die schnelle Pixeljagd

Es ist wie schon oben erwähnt eine Mischung von jedem etwas denke ich. Wo ich dir etwas widersprechen muss ist, das uns viele Mitglieder verlassen. Das ist nicht der Fall im Gegenteil. Wenn wir suchen, so suchen wir immer nur Wenige, denn jeder soll die Möglichkeit haben sich bei uns einzuleben und wir machen daher relativ schnell die Tore wieder zu. So ist die aktuelle Situation das wir derzeit 25 Accounts sind und unser kleiner Raidstamm besteht nur aus 12-13 Leuten. 3 davon sind nun im RL ganz streng eingebunden und fallen langfristig aus. Das heißt obwohl wir uns alle Mühe geben können wir das nich kompensieren und brauchen Unterstüzung. Wie schon erwähnt sind wir nicht die Progressgilde und unsere Raids gehen verhältnismässig langsam voran. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache und so können wir nicht davon ausgehn das das jedem Bewerber gefällt und er bei uns bleibt.

Dazu kommt, das das Addon nun auch voran schreitet und der eine oder andere schon langsam die Lust verliert und WoW ein verdientes Päusschen gönnt. So kommt halt das eine zum anderen und gerade kleine Gilden wie uns fällt es da schwerer dieses zu kompensieren, weil wir nicht einen großen Memberpool haben auf den wir zurückgreifen können (wollen). Daher müssen wir öfters suchen und brauchen aktuell Unterstützung.   

Herrje, wieder mal viel zu lang geworden der Post und sicher nicht Vorstellungstauglich in einem "Gilde sucht" Forum, aber es war mir ein Anliegen deine Frage ehrlich und kompetent wie möglich zu beantworten mein lieber Assgar.

LG

Nimrath


----------



## Tomratz (30. April 2013)

Nimrath schrieb:


> Herrje, wieder mal viel zu lang geworden der Post und sicher nicht Vorstellungstauglich in einem "Gilde sucht" Forum, aber es war mir ein Anliegen deine Frage ehrlich und kompetent wie möglich zu beantworten mein lieber Assgar.
> 
> LG
> 
> Nimrath




Und gerade die Tatsache, dass du dich um "ordentliche" Antworten bemühst, macht Eure Art der Membersuche sympathisch.

Wäre ich gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gildenheimat (und wäre ich nicht auf der gegnerischen Seite beheimatet), würde mich der Ton in deinen Postings durchaus ansprechen.

Der Gilde, in der ich mich derzeit rumtreibe, geht es ähnlich wie euch. Entstanden durch eine Rebellion in der Vorgängergilde, gibt es uns zwar erst seit knapp einem Jahr, jedoch hat der sogenannte "harte Kern" schon einiges an gemeinsamer Spielzeit hinter sich.

Auch wir krebsen noch ganz am Anfang des Raidcontents rum, teilweise evtl. bedingt durch persönliche Fehler (mangeldes Movement, nicht perfekte Rotation...), teilweise aber auch, genau wie bei euch, durch Anforderungen aus dem Real Life und momentaner Unlust einzelner.

Aber auch wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen und gehen nicht den Weg, laut schreiend im Handeschannel rumzuspammen, sondern suchen uns eventuelle Neulinge gerne selbst aus.

Ich wünsche Euch auf diesem Wege weiter viel Erfolg und bleibt wie ihr seid, auch wenn ihr auf Hordenseite spielt (Scherz).

Und vielleicht könnt ihr ja bei einem der nächsten "Raids" auf Gnomeregan einen Eimer "Ritzelflicks Wunderkleber" erbeuten und Theramore wieder kitten


----------



## hfk99 (2. Mai 2013)

Leider sind die beschriebenen Fakten hinsichtlich der Abwanderung neuer Member durchaus auf viele Gilden anwendbar.
Wer sein (WOW)Leben lang nach der Erfüllung sucht wird sie auch nicht mal beim Circle of Friends finden. Zu groß sind die Ansprüche an einem selbst und jene an die Gildenkameraden.
Auch sind einige nur aus irgendwelchen Trotzreaktionen zu überstandenen Vorkommnissen kurzfristig als Interessenten unterwegs.

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch der Ehrgeiz der in unterschiedlichster Form noch in vielen älteren Spielern schlummert. Oft kommt die einen oder andere Unvereinbarkeit erst im Laufe der Zeit auf (z.B. Raiden: wann und wie oft, usw.)

Das wesentliche an der "etwas anderen" Gilde ist in den Vordergrund zu stellen. FREUNDE und MITEINANDER.

Wer diese Tugenden in seinem Real Live nicht kennt, wird sie auch hier nicht finden können.

Daher bleiben langfristig immer Jene beim Circle,  die diese Werte kennen, schätzen und hier gefunden haben.


----------



## Nimrath (9. Mai 2013)

So meine Lieben,

nachdem alle "Fragen" ich hoffe zur Zufriedenheit geklärt sind zurück zum Thema   

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn wir noch 2-3 Mitstreiter für unseren kleinen Circle gewinnen könnten, um schöne gemeinsame Stunden zu erleben und den den Böswichtern in Pandaria den gar aus zu machen.

Bis dahin

Liebe Grüße

Nimrath


----------



## Nimrath (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst einmal wünsche ich allen schöne Pfingstfeiertage.

Wieder einmal ein bissl Zeit um unserem schönen Hobby WoW nachzugehn. Auch unsere Kameraden haben gestern den ersten Pfingsttag schon genutzt um gemeinsam Instanzen & Szenarien zu bestreiten, Tapferkeitspunkte zu sammeln, gemeinsam lfr zu gehn, für einen Kameraden den General Doppelzopf mal um die Ecke zu bringen, bis hin zum abendlichen Raid in HDA wo es schöne Fortschritte gab.

Den ganzen Tag war Leben im TS   und es war ein rundum schöner Circle Tag. Ich bin mir sicher auch heute werden wir wieder allerlei Unsinn zusammen anstellen und würden uns freun, wenn der eine oder andere "Suchende" vielleicht mal bei uns vorbeischaut.

Wir sind uns dessen bewußt, das wir für viele eine wenig "altbacken" sind. Ein wenig wie ein Relikt aus einer anderen "WoW Zeit" als die Uhren irgendwie langsamer gingen, doch vielleicht ist es genau das, was der eine oder andere sucht. Ihr findet uns nach wie vor im Circle Heimattal auf Teldrassil. Mulgore 2 x links und bei www.circle.forumieren.de klingeln   

LG

Nimrath


----------



## hfk99 (15. August 2013)

Na jetzt wird´s bald wieder ein wenig kühler. Zeit sich ans Lagerfeuer zu setzen und über alte Kriegergeschichten zu plaudern.


----------

